# Fish fry at the wife's grandmother's house



## crankybuzzard (Oct 9, 2016)

My wife's grandmother is in her 90s and recently asked us to have a fish fry at her house.   Well, when she asks me for something, I do what I can to make it happen.  

I loaded up 2 fryers, 14 pounds of fillets from the freezer, bought some popcorn shrimp, fries, and hushpuppies, then headed to east Texas on Saturday morning.  

I setup at the inside edge of her garage and had a great view with a slight breeze. 












IMG_7311.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Oct 9, 2016






All I made was fish, shrimp, fries, and hushpuppies, all of the rest of the goodies below were homemade by the ladies of the family. 













IMG_7312.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Oct 9, 2016


















IMG_7313.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Oct 9, 2016


















IMG_7314.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Oct 9, 2016


















IMG_7315.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Oct 9, 2016


















IMG_7316.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Oct 9, 2016


















IMG_7317.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Oct 9, 2016


















IMG_7318.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Oct 9, 2016


















IMG_7319.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Oct 9, 2016


















IMG_7320.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Oct 9, 2016


















IMG_7321.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Oct 9, 2016


















IMG_7322.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Oct 9, 2016


















IMG_7323.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Oct 9, 2016






Not great pics, but lots of full bellies!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 10, 2016)

Great looking meal Charlie!

I just love fried fish, I could sit & eat it all day,

With a few beers of course!

Point!

Al


----------



## tropics (Oct 10, 2016)

CB that is how we do fish most of the time.It all looks good points heading at ya

Richie


----------



## redheelerdog (Oct 10, 2016)

Looks delicious. What a nice day for a fish fry!


----------



## cmayna (Oct 10, 2016)

How the heck did you find the time to do all that cooking with so many pictures taken ?   Nice pics, nice work. Points!


----------



## nsoutdoorsman1 (Oct 10, 2016)

Looks tasty[emoji]128523[/emoji]!!Mind me asking what is a hushpuppie?and what type of fish?Im sure ur gran in law sure appreciated it!points


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 10, 2016)

Everything looks great! Gotta love a good ol fish fry!


----------



## sundown farms (Oct 10, 2016)

Saturday in Houston was great and sure it was there. Great view with the round hay bales in the distance. Nothing better that a big fry and such great southern dishes. Do you think the lady that made the corn bread would share the recipe?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 10, 2016)

NSoutdoorsman1 said:


> Looks tasty[emoji]128523[/emoji]!!Mind me asking what is a hushpuppie?and what type of fish?Im sure ur gran in law sure appreciated it!points


She loved every minute of it!

Hushpuppies are little balls of cornmeal mixed with some baking powder, jalapenos, and buttermilk.  Fry them up and eat em!  Kind of like a fried cornbread.


Sundown Farms said:


> Saturday in Houston was great and sure it was there. Great view with the round hay bales in the distance. Nothing better that a big fry and such great southern dishes. Do you think the lady that made the corn bread would share the recipe?


I couldn't have ordered a better day!  You're right about the view, it was perfect for the occasion.  We made a LOT of hay this year and it looks like we'll get a 2nd cutting before first frost as well.

I'll ask for the cornbread recipe, I know she's given it out before.


----------



## nsoutdoorsman1 (Oct 10, 2016)

excellent thanks :)


----------



## gary s (Oct 10, 2016)

Nice Job, Looks great, I guess my invite got lost in the mail ???   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 10, 2016)

Lordy-Lordy!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad I wasn't there---You would have had to "Roll Me" out of there!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Everything looks Awesome!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for showing!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## smokin kat (Oct 10, 2016)

Boy oh boy that is one killer spread!   Glad you could enjoy some great company with all that great food, too! :)


----------



## aggie94 (Oct 11, 2016)

That was a wonderful thing to do for your family, and it all looks SO delicious!


----------



## venture (Oct 11, 2016)

OMG!

I sure do miss Texas and Texas hospitality!!!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smokin jay (Oct 11, 2016)

Nothing is better than good eats with family! Looks awesome CB!


----------



## disco (Oct 14, 2016)

What an incredible meal, Cranky. Would she be willing to adopt a fat old Canadian so I can be there for the next meal?

Points!

Disco


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 17, 2016)

Disco said:


> What an incredible meal, Cranky. Would she be willing to adopt a fat old Canadian so I can be there for the next meal?
> 
> Points!
> 
> Disco



She hasn't turned a soul away in her 90+ years!  I assure you, she'd love to meet you and feed you well.   You know you always will have an open invitation down here.


----------



## disco (Oct 17, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> She hasn't turned a soul away in her 90+ years! I assure you, she'd love to meet you and feed you well. You know you always will have an open invitation down here.


I love people like that. They usually are great people who improve your life just by being around. You and yours are always welcome here in the Canadian Rockies, too!


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 18, 2016)

CB, Awesome looking spread !


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 9, 2016)

My wife's grandmother is in her 90s and recently asked us to have a fish fry at her house.   Well, when she asks me for something, I do what I can to make it happen.  

I loaded up 2 fryers, 14 pounds of fillets from the freezer, bought some popcorn shrimp, fries, and hushpuppies, then headed to east Texas on Saturday morning.  

I setup at the inside edge of her garage and had a great view with a slight breeze. 












IMG_7311.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Oct 9, 2016






All I made was fish, shrimp, fries, and hushpuppies, all of the rest of the goodies below were homemade by the ladies of the family. 













IMG_7312.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Oct 9, 2016


















IMG_7313.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Oct 9, 2016


















IMG_7314.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Oct 9, 2016


















IMG_7315.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Oct 9, 2016


















IMG_7316.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Oct 9, 2016


















IMG_7317.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Oct 9, 2016


















IMG_7318.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Oct 9, 2016


















IMG_7319.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Oct 9, 2016


















IMG_7320.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Oct 9, 2016


















IMG_7321.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Oct 9, 2016


















IMG_7322.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Oct 9, 2016


















IMG_7323.JPG



__ crankybuzzard
__ Oct 9, 2016






Not great pics, but lots of full bellies!


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 10, 2016)

Great looking meal Charlie!

I just love fried fish, I could sit & eat it all day,

With a few beers of course!

Point!

Al


----------



## tropics (Oct 10, 2016)

CB that is how we do fish most of the time.It all looks good points heading at ya

Richie


----------



## redheelerdog (Oct 10, 2016)

Looks delicious. What a nice day for a fish fry!


----------



## cmayna (Oct 10, 2016)

How the heck did you find the time to do all that cooking with so many pictures taken ?   Nice pics, nice work. Points!


----------



## nsoutdoorsman1 (Oct 10, 2016)

Looks tasty[emoji]128523[/emoji]!!Mind me asking what is a hushpuppie?and what type of fish?Im sure ur gran in law sure appreciated it!points


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 10, 2016)

Everything looks great! Gotta love a good ol fish fry!


----------



## sundown farms (Oct 10, 2016)

Saturday in Houston was great and sure it was there. Great view with the round hay bales in the distance. Nothing better that a big fry and such great southern dishes. Do you think the lady that made the corn bread would share the recipe?


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 10, 2016)

NSoutdoorsman1 said:


> Looks tasty[emoji]128523[/emoji]!!Mind me asking what is a hushpuppie?and what type of fish?Im sure ur gran in law sure appreciated it!points


She loved every minute of it!

Hushpuppies are little balls of cornmeal mixed with some baking powder, jalapenos, and buttermilk.  Fry them up and eat em!  Kind of like a fried cornbread.


Sundown Farms said:


> Saturday in Houston was great and sure it was there. Great view with the round hay bales in the distance. Nothing better that a big fry and such great southern dishes. Do you think the lady that made the corn bread would share the recipe?


I couldn't have ordered a better day!  You're right about the view, it was perfect for the occasion.  We made a LOT of hay this year and it looks like we'll get a 2nd cutting before first frost as well.

I'll ask for the cornbread recipe, I know she's given it out before.


----------



## nsoutdoorsman1 (Oct 10, 2016)

excellent thanks :)


----------



## gary s (Oct 10, 2016)

Nice Job, Looks great, I guess my invite got lost in the mail ???   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 10, 2016)

Lordy-Lordy!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad I wasn't there---You would have had to "Roll Me" out of there!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Everything looks Awesome!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks for showing!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## smokin kat (Oct 10, 2016)

Boy oh boy that is one killer spread!   Glad you could enjoy some great company with all that great food, too! :)


----------



## aggie94 (Oct 11, 2016)

That was a wonderful thing to do for your family, and it all looks SO delicious!


----------



## venture (Oct 11, 2016)

OMG!

I sure do miss Texas and Texas hospitality!!!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## smokin jay (Oct 11, 2016)

Nothing is better than good eats with family! Looks awesome CB!


----------



## disco (Oct 14, 2016)

What an incredible meal, Cranky. Would she be willing to adopt a fat old Canadian so I can be there for the next meal?

Points!

Disco


----------



## crankybuzzard (Oct 17, 2016)

Disco said:


> What an incredible meal, Cranky. Would she be willing to adopt a fat old Canadian so I can be there for the next meal?
> 
> Points!
> 
> Disco



She hasn't turned a soul away in her 90+ years!  I assure you, she'd love to meet you and feed you well.   You know you always will have an open invitation down here.


----------



## disco (Oct 17, 2016)

CrankyBuzzard said:


> She hasn't turned a soul away in her 90+ years! I assure you, she'd love to meet you and feed you well. You know you always will have an open invitation down here.


I love people like that. They usually are great people who improve your life just by being around. You and yours are always welcome here in the Canadian Rockies, too!


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 18, 2016)

CB, Awesome looking spread !


----------

